# Weight of 17" Goal wheels



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

I tried searching this but got a lot of weight loss threads in the "health and fitness" forum.
Anyone know the weight of 17" Goal Wheel? Anyone know a good source of VW wheel weights? The otherwise tremendously usesful myturbodiesel pages don't have this.
Thanks.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Weight of 17" Goal wheels (BBMW)*

you can search within specific forums. 
maybe try that?


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Weight of 17" Goal wheels (audi666)*

Tried. Didn't get anything.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Weight of 17" Goal wheels (BBMW)*

how close do you need to be?
if your looking ball park since they are OEM, find another OEM wheel that looks similar with the same diameter and width and find its weight.
im sure it will be along those lines.


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

I would think the specs would be published somewhere.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (BBMW)*

this said 50lbs w/ tire.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3848922


----------



## AM407 (Dec 20, 2009)

I found this site a while ago: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...2.htm
Not sure how trustworthy it is, but it lists the Goals at 20lbs. I assume that's for 17", but it's kind of confusing as to whether they mean 18".


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (AM407)*

I'd believe it, and I think that number is for the 17. It' also shows the Denver and being 29lbs








Don't know how I missed that. Thanks,


----------

